# coucou / hola



## pauline07

Hola,
agradecería si me pueden decir que significa esta frase :

"oui coucou"

el contexto sería una charla donde alguien pregunta "me estás mirando?" a lo que se responde lo que puse arriba.

Yo sé que cou es cuello...pero no entiendo que significa en esta frase?
es algo coloquial? informal???

Gracias!


----------



## geve

Bienvenue au forum pauline07 

Ce fil explique ce que signifie "coucou": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=189049.


----------



## pauline07

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida y por la respuesta.
Tenía bastante curiosidad porque así me contestó un amigo y francamente no le entendí.
Todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo!


----------



## pcplus

en los chats de internet hay gente que se saluda en francés diciendo algo como *cucu*

que quiere decir??


----------



## fragnol

="hola", y creo que es 'coucou'... desconozco el origen...mmmmmm....


----------



## pcplus

fragnol said:


> ="hola", y creo que es 'coucou'... desconozco el origen...mmmmmm....


sí, es coucou, perdón


----------



## nososvossoyyo

coucou es una manera informal de saludar a un amigo por ej
como "salut"


----------



## chics

Sí, es un hola informal. Supongo que el origen viene de sacar la cabeza para saludar, como hace el pájaro de los relojes de cuco, y decir "cucu" (o _coucou_, escrito a la francesa).


----------



## ftbcn

Por si interesa, os paso una explicación de la expresión "Coucou!". 
"Coucou" simplemente imita el grito del pájaro de mismo nombre (coucou = cuco, cuclillo).
_Coucou! Coucou le voilà!_ Cri poussé pour annoncer l'arrivée inopinée d'une personne ou l'apparition subite d'une chose.


----------



## dramunoz72

Hola
Quisiera agregar que coucou es un saludo que se utiliza especialmente con los niños o como ya se dijo un saludo más informal y de confianza como salut, pero tiene una connotación que no se como explicar, por ejemplo, no he visto a dos hombres saludándose con un coucou pero sí a dos amigas, o sea ojo, no usarlo con cualquiera.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes.

« Coucou ! » se dice también cuando los niños juegan al escondite.
Uno puede decir «Coucou!» si están en un lugar donde hay eco, para despistar al que busca, y el que encuentra su amigo que se escondió grita! «Coucou! Je t’ai vu!» cuando lo encuentra.
Bueno, por lo menos, así jugábamos de niños, muy niños. Ahora, no sé si se juega tanto.

Un saludo.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul

P.S.: Y, claro que,como dice dramunoz72, dos colegas no se van a saludarse de esta manera, pero uno que ve a un de sus amigos  por casualidad en la calle, sì que le puede llamar la atenciòn con un "Coucou! Où vas-tu comme ça?", pero, claro, no con el mismo tono que el del juego infantil...


----------



## dramunoz72

Hola
Gracias a Aire~~Azul por sus precisiones, toda información es útil.
Hasta pronto


----------



## eric11985

*M*uy buena la explicaci*ó*n del coucou, aunq*ue*, quiero saludar a una amiga q*ue* me gusta y no veo d*e* tiempo, *¿*estar*á* bien que lo use?? puesto q*ue* yo no hablo franc*é*s XD

Nota de moderación:
El lenguaje SMS está prohibido en el foro (regla 11) por respeto a los extranjeros que vienen a consultarlo y esperan de los "nativos" que escriban correctamente su idioma materno, mayúsculas y acentos incluidos.
Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes, Eric,

  Si es para escribir, como lo uso yo para empezar una carta o un mail a un amigo, sí que puedes hacerlo sin problema :
  «_ Coucou! Comment vas-tu?_ » o « _Coucou! Cela fait longtemps que je n’ai pas de tes nouvelles._ »

Si llegas a su o si habéis ya quedado, no es lo mismo. 
  Decir «Coucou! » sobreentiende siempre algo de sorpresa, aunque sea lleve o finjida, como en « _Coucou! Enfin, me voilà!_ ».

  Espero te haya ayudado un poco.

  Un saludo.

  Josiane


----------



## eric11985

hey Josiane, 
por lo visto hubiese metido la pata,
entonces sera correcto siempre y cuando sea por escrito, 
muchas gracias amigo.
suerte
=D


----------



## Aire_Azul

Coucou, Eric,

No te preocupes, no hubiera sido una  metedura de pata muy fuerte, de todas formas.

Un saludo.


----------



## nem_rak

Alguien me podría decir que significa: coucou la bomba moi Barcelona est fini.
Me lo mandó un amigo y no acabo de entender el significado....
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Nem rak:

*Coucou ! = ¡Hola!*

El resto del mensaje es incomprensible, desgraciadamente. Ya te lo dije en otro hilo que has abierto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nem_rak

Muchísimas gracis igualmente!!!!


----------



## yserien

Tal vez sea una forma de hablar, convenida entre vosotros.


----------



## MARGASPFR

Coucou!
J'ai une doute. Coucou est considere comme une expression plus affectueuse?, c'est-à-dire, en général les couples utilisent cette expression comme un truc plus mignon que "salut". Merci bien!

¡Hola!
Tengo una duda. ¿Coucou está considerado como una empresión más cariñosa?Es decir, si es común que se utilice entre novios como algo más cariñoso que "salut". Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

No sé si es más cariñoso. Desde luego no tiene que ver si se es novio o no para emplearlo. eso sí, se emplea con gente de un entorno próximo (amigos, familia, niños), es una fórmula más bien desenvuelta, desenfadada. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

